# 62 impala lifted



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

this is an all original 62 impala w og 62,000 miles that was lifted in 
the 432 area in texas by a "professional installer" about 2 weeks ago,
now being totally redone the right way!!!!!!!!!!!
please feel free to voice your opinion on work done!!!!!!!

will have after pictures soon!!

please beware of people that call themselves "professionals"!

wishbone









power ball held on by jb weld








bent reinforced arm

















how do you like reinforced rear end? 
notice custom cut out on reinfrcmnt for shock 








more jb weld 

















custom made quick connect








custom molded cutout








more jb weld on 1/2 inch ext on arm 








oops ran out of jb weld for reinfrcmnt on frame








more custom reinfrcmnt on frame


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 best work i ever seen :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 JK


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

nice , that should hold up real good


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

holy shit


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

oooooh wow!


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

this is the saddest shit i have ever seen on lil :rofl:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

thats what i told him in the first place aint worth a fuck now big ed got a lot of grinding 2 do


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

.....................Sorry I was Fuckin speechless there for a minute...


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

i was gonna lift this car at first but he got a professional welder after it best $2,500 ever spent


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

hno:


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :wave: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

sad part it looks like a good hydro setup. too bad the installation didnt reflect it. also the wishbone bracket on the rear end isnt even correct lol. the damn thing isnt suppose to be in the middle of the pumpkin since its not the dimensional middle of the rear end lol. the wishbone itself looks like metal u would find under a old metal box spring bed lol. so what shop was this done at. people need to know not to go there. ya who ever gets to work on this car next should charge double what it cost to get it done in the first place. 2500 to redo the car and another 2500 in stupidity


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

damn, thats the most expensive jb weld yet!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

wow!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

clean ass set up clean ass car pro work done at J-T CUSTOMS ODESSA TX.


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 07:06 PM~8383002
> *sad part it looks like a good hydro setup. too bad the installation didnt reflect it.  also the wishbone bracket on the rear end isnt even correct lol.  the damn thing isnt suppose to be in the middle of the pumpkin since its not the dimensional middle of the rear end lol.  the wishbone itself looks like metal u would find under a old metal box spring bed lol.  so what shop was this done at.  people need to know not to go there.  ya who ever gets to work on this car next should charge double what it cost to get it done in the first place.  2500 to redo the car and another 2500 in stupidity
> *


what thats the best wishbone ive ever seen lol! :biggrin: 

how do you like the reinforcmnts?


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Jul 24 2007, 08:46 PM~8382296
> *more jb weld on 1/2 inch ext on arm
> 
> 
> ...


ready for chrome


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

SHO STOPPA


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i have to say,,this tops all ive ever seen






this,,and that one post whre that thing looked like a erupting volcano


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

SAD PART IS HE PAID 16,000 CASH 4 THE RIDE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

SHIT, id rather have taken that money to the Vegas and went to the bunny ranch to fuck the shit out of ISABELLA SAPRANO lol.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

thats a damn shame :angry: 
good luck


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:ugh:  :around: :buttkick:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

its gonna take baby jesus awhile to get over this one.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 08:39 PM~8383355
> *SHIT, id rather have taken that money to the Vegas and went to the bunny ranch to fuck the shit out of ISABELLA SAPRANO lol.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Prime example of "CHEAP" SERVICE, PARTS AND LABOR, you will always get what you pay for.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

umm.. are all those solenoids ran together??


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 24 2007, 09:22 PM~8384348
> *umm.. are all those solenoids ran together??
> *


yeap!!!!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Jul 24 2007, 09:27 PM~8384399
> *yeap!!!!
> *


Damn i bet when u hit the switch, if nothing explodes or falls apart all those noids are loud as hell.. probably sounds like a fireing squad loading up


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jul 24 2007, 09:28 PM~8383224
> *SAD PART IS HE PAID 16,000 CASH 4 THE RIDE
> *


please show the rest of this 16k car.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't know how you would walk away satisfied with something like this.

You don't have to know what welding is to realize that's several different kinds of fucked up on that poor car


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

how much for wishbone shipped lol


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

id give anything to see a video clip of that car in action.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 24 2007, 09:36 PM~8384481
> *Damn i bet when u hit the switch, if nothing explodes or falls apart all those noids are loud as hell.. probably sounds like a fireing squad loading up
> *



a true clown car ?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

well,this is my 6duece.i'm not coming on here to bad mouth anybody.all i know is that it's getting fixed right now.as for video in action,you'll see it in action at the november car show.if i decide to keep it,it's getting a new frame with all the tricks  was going to use it as a cruiser,but i just might swang it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

hack job 4 sho and not for show you got to not get robbed do some research sorry about your luck


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone notice how the upper balljoint is mounted :uh:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks,i need all the luck i can get.the guy working on it right now,big ed is going to fix everything on this car.and next summer,i'll get him to redo the whole car.double pistons to the front :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

you have any pics of the entire car homie ?


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

hope ed gots lots of grinding rocks he does lots of clean ass work


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

ill thade u 4 a cachiba with all the tricks


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

im gettin my car shipped out to that shop to get done then i can get sponsered by J B WELD


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

well here is a picture of the car when it was picked up about 8 months ago original, and if some of you think it looks familiar well it should, it was listed on here!!!
as far of video of what the car would do after it was lifted, never got a chance to take , but it is halfway taken apart now getting redone but rest asure you will see the after pictures.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

looks like that house needs a little JB Weld luvin! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

i dont think jb weld can even help my back house anyway its just for storage!!!

thank goodness i dont let anyone live there!!!lol
i couldn't afford to pay them to stay!!
:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Awesome.....simply awesome


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Exterior looks good...

How about interior shots ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

sue them fuckers for soing that shit,some body gonna have some work ahead of them


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!


I can't believe the shit some people accept from a shop or the shit people at the shop let go out thinking it's ok.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 25 2007, 06:21 AM~8386002
> *Anyone notice how the upper balljoint is mounted  :uh:
> *


i guess we are the only ones..... some body would have got popped real quick like if that was mine......


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Jul 25 2007, 02:31 PM~8388588
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :twak:
> *




XMF2 :uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

how bout the ''plate job'' on the ''wishbone''....looks like they used sheet metal to reinforce it,,,hahahahhaaaa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

WHAT IT DOOOOOOO


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

damn :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

id be contacting the better business burea and suing them to get ur money back on the reals


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

IS THIS A JOKE?? I SURE HOPE IT IS.


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

unfortunatly no jokes here this is the real thing, bad part is he's not sponsered by jb weld.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

poor 62 she had 2 go through this chit, and the master hydro installer thought it was ok. I can see all the people lineing up at his shop 4 some custom work lol.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jul 25 2007, 06:59 AM~8386157
> *hope ed gots lots of grinding rocks he does lots of clean ass work
> *


mad props to my fab man, he the one putting it down on redoing this.i just let him how it going together the right way, and ppl dont understand that it takes money to build this cars. big ed in other area doing bodywork!!!


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

too late i'm first in line!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

that fucking sucks cant wait to see the rebuild the right way :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

Anyone one got the shops phone number? I got a 63 impala i need done.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

damn man....you got twice the work ahead of you.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Swangin63WhilePoppinTrunk_@Jul 25 2007, 07:24 PM~8391537
> *damn man....you got twice the work ahead of you.
> *


x2 but its all good....


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Jul 25 2007, 06:02 PM~8390883
> *mad props to my fab man, he the one putting it down on redoing this.i just let him how it going together the right way, and ppl dont understand that it takes money to build this cars. big ed in other area doing bodywork!!!
> *




always busy thats a good sign, my bros 62 poor thing its gonna b a all nighter


----------



## carucha64 (Jul 4, 2007)

damn homeboy, that work dont look too clean, i would go and get your money back


----------



## ROLLIN DEEP 95 (Jul 18, 2007)

Now thats what i am talkin about !!!!!!
A can u do my arms??? and i love the powdercoating!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:      :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:ugh: 

That shop must buy JB Weld by the 55 gallon drum.


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah and half of it was probably used on this car


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

JB Weld is good, Mckay


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

cant let this die


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

i wanna call that shop that did the work and just get a price on a wishbone.. Just for shitz n gigglez


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

The "build up" of that impala makes me sad..


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

don't worry,she'll be fixed real soon


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Jul 25 2007, 10:15 AM~8386633
> *well here is a picture of the car when it was picked up about 8 months ago original, and if some of you think it looks familiar well it should, it was listed on here!!!
> as far of video of what the car would do after it was lifted, never got a chance to take , but it is halfway taken apart now getting redone but rest asure you will see the after pictures.
> 
> ...


I think I remeber that car. Clean ass og ride. It was purchased from Texas correct? South Texas?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

yes,purchaed in texas.still in texas


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

Ed brought the wishbone down to San Angelo, this weekend. damn, it looks worse in person. it looks like some elementary school project gone bad. 


Ed was in town delivering a fully reinforced G body frame, the right way. :biggrin: looks good big ed thanx for a professional job :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rollin_@Jul 28 2007, 07:24 PM~8415757
> *Ed brought the wishbone down to San Angelo, this weekend. damn, it looks worse in person. it looks like some elementary school project gone bad.
> Ed was in town delivering a fully reinforced G body frame, the right way.  :biggrin:  looks good big ed thanx for a professional job   :thumbsup:
> *


thankx homie!!! the only way to do business,the only way to do thing right, is the right way!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: just a note to say, car is coming along. soon, very soon!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Jul 30 2007, 01:52 PM~8426649
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: just a note to say, car is coming along.  soon, very soon!!
> *


pix..... :around: :around: :around:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

aint shit without pics lol


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

poor car


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

DAM THAT RIDE NEEDS A SAVIOR!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

helps on tha way!!! big eds gonna go ahead and do a full frame.wrapped molded and painted.double pump to tha nose  wit 14 batts :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Jul 31 2007, 02:51 PM~8438589
> *helps on tha way!!! big eds gonna go ahead and do a full frame.wrapped molded and painted.double pump to tha nose  wit 14 batts :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

big thangs poppin


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

so weres some pics


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Aug 2 2007, 04:13 PM~8458504
> *so weres some pics
> *


there will not be any pics due to a major start over like owner posted but will try to post pic of my 2 pump 4 battery rent to own deal!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

BIG EDS, ODESSA TEXAS IN THE MUTH FUCKIN HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Aug 3 2007, 09:46 AM~8463828
> *BIG EDS, ODESSA TEXAS IN THE MUTH FUCKIN HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


take it to da top!!!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

here are some more pics of the impala, and the work in progress :biggrin:


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 2 2007, 05:35 PM~8459081
> *there will not be any pics due to a major start over like owner posted but will try to post pic of my 2 pump 4 battery rent to own deal!!!!!!!
> *


now for pics of the rent to own deal on monte :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

i dont know whats worse, the work done to the 62, or the fact that some of the people talking shit cant do much better themselves.

:twak: :loco: :loco: :loco: :wow: :wow: 


sad thing is, that 62 looks to have been a nice car as is. and with THE RIGHT OWNER AND LABORER, it could have been something bad ass.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 24 2007, 06:07 PM~8383019
> *wow!!
> *


x2


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Aug 4 2007, 07:00 PM~8471785
> *here are some more pics of the impala, and the work in progress :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


why not sink the powerballs into the arms? more strength + you can run more coil.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2007, 04:25 PM~8471945
> *i dont know whats worse, the work done to the 62, or the fact that some of the people talking shit cant do much better themselves.
> 
> :twak:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


i would like 2 see ur work so post up!!!!!! its going to be bad ass when i get done... im da doctor at my hospital    :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 4 2007, 05:20 PM~8472203
> *why not sink the powerballs into the arms?  more strength + you can run more coil.
> *


they r sunked!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we dont cut into da powerball...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 4 2007, 11:22 PM~8473046
> *they r sunked!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: we do cut into da powerball...
> *


i sink mine balls deep, lol.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 4 2007, 08:43 PM~8473189
> *i sink mine balls deep, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man!!! u know there different way of doing it but to what matters to me that our work never comes back or that they have to take it to another shop n if it does is bc they couldnt pay for my work.....


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2007, 04:25 PM~8471945
> *i dont know whats worse, the work done to the 62, or the fact that some of the people talking shit cant do much better themselves.
> 
> :twak:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...






had 2 have a hater somewhere, gonna b 1 bad mother 4 the texas death match


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Aug 4 2007, 10:01 PM~8473701
> *had 2 have a hater somewhere, gonna b 1 bad mother 4 the texas death match
> *


x10000 on that shit!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

it is what it is gotta get a couple of them tank plugs


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

always representing the 432!!!!!!

and for all the haters, be there sunday nov 18 tejano super car show odessa texas if you havent heard , showdown texas death match, see you in the ring!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2007, 06:25 PM~8471945
> *i dont know whats worse, the work done to the 62, or the fact that some of the people talking shit cant do much better themselves.
> 
> :twak:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


whatcha mean right OWNER AND LABORER . I own this motha fucca,and big ed knows his shit.wait till it's done before you start talkin shit.as for it being a nice car,well it is! so are the rest of my rides  you'll see the pics when it's completed.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

loves that red beetle gotta get 1 of those


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Aug 5 2007, 12:55 PM~8475870
> *whatcha mean right OWNER AND LABORER . I own this motha fucca,and big  ed knows his shit.wait till it's done before you start talkin shit.as for it being a nice car,well it is! so are the rest of my rides  you'll see the pics when it's completed.
> *


sometimes i swear people cant fucking read. i was talking about the work done to the car BEFORE. 


LEARN TO READ.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

when u say the right owner and laborer .we can read just fine unlike some bitches on here


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 4 2007, 09:52 PM~8473637
> *nice work man!!! u know there different way of doing it but to what matters to me  that our work never comes back or that they have to take it to another shop n if it does is bc they couldnt pay for my work.....
> *


ur right i couldnt pay for those rear lowers either...they look horrible


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 5 2007, 10:45 AM~8476046
> *ur right i couldnt pay for those rear lowers either...they look horrible
> *





all these brokeass mothers talking shit, not a finished product you'll see in finished product then you all can find someones else nuts 2 hang on


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Aug 5 2007, 01:40 PM~8476029
> *when u say the right owner and laborer .we can read just fine unlike some bitches on here
> *


you have a shop *OWNER* and shop *LABORER*.


in the case of the ORIGINAL work done to the car, I dont think there was an owner and a laborer of that shop, I would bet that it was probably a one "man" operation. obviously he didnt care about his NAME or his SHOP'S NAME. if he did he wouldnt have done work that shitty.


and if there was a shop *OWNER* and the *LABORER* did work like that and the *OWNER* of the shop allowed the car to leave, then something is f'ed up. SOMEONES LIFE IS ON THE LINE anytime you modify their cars suspension, the kind of work that was done to the car originally could seriously get someone killed.


and the sad thing is, that car is very nice.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

original shop that lifted the ride aint worth a dick ,but he made it seem that he was pulling show quality rides out we had 2 find out the hard way in the pocket, but fuck it what is done is done all we can do is fix it it's all good money aint no thang it comes in bundles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

where u at donkey man


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

okay okay everbody let me clear it up, the shop owner and laborer is one guy, buuuuuuuuuuuut what matters is when you try to take you cars to a guy that hasn't been in the lowrider scene for about 7+ years, so you are getting what you paid for. because there is a biiiiiigggg diffrnc in the 1990's lowlow and the now times, he has no idea what needs to be done to get shit off the ground today!!!! and that says it all about the "proffessional" that had his hands on the car first!!!!!!!!!!


but i do have to give it to big ed, i've seen his cars and his work before and never a complaint yet, propts to big ed and all the guys there!!!!!!


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok! Been reading this topic and it seems everyone pointing at this and that but the whole truth is the original builder was not a professional regardless of how long he hasnt been Lowriding 7+ years or not isnt an excuse for doing work like this because there are many ways to still do a 2 pump with no knowledge and it still come out clean, for one the wishbone all he had to do was contact one of the major shops on the WEST the resource is there I mean BlackMagic RON is a cool kat and im sure he would have helped, not like homie didint have resources. To me just my .02 theres no excuse for not trying to get it done the right way.




> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Aug 5 2007, 11:05 AM~8476142
> *okay okay  everbody let me clear it up,    the shop owner and laborer is one guy, buuuuuuuuuuuut what matters is when you try to take you cars to a guy that hasn't been in the lowrider scene for about 7+ years,  so you are getting what you paid for.  because there is a biiiiiigggg diffrnc in the 1990's  lowlow and the now times, he has no idea what needs to be done to get shit off the ground today!!!! and that says it all about the "proffessional" that had his hands on the car first!!!!!!!!!!
> but i do have to give it to big ed,  i've seen his cars and his work before and never a complaint yet,    propts to big ed and all the guys there!!!!!!
> *


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

said it once say it again original builder aint worth a fock


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

In this case best way to say it str8 up couldint have said it better myself!!!! :uh: 



> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Aug 5 2007, 11:14 AM~8476198
> *said it once say it again original builder aint worth a fock
> *


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

i know that you know that and alot of other people know that, trust me we tried to tell him not to do it, some people learned 7+ years ago that he dddnt know what he was doing, and it only took 1x to learn not to go back and didn't pay, but some people are just hard headed and don't learn.

they keep going back for more whether it is good or not!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

now on 2 the real pros BIG ED'S CUSTOMS


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

the only good thing to say now,

at least we know she is in a better place!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

TRUE! I dont know this kat you speak of that build this ride but like I said there are alot of sources in Lowriding now at days I mean so many people doing it showing pictures and ideas and this was the best he could do? I dont know somethings worng but hey too each his own.

Just make sure to come back strong with something fresh and diff is all I could say to the owner of this ride. If your planning on doing it over just do it right man and everyone learns from there mistakes sooner or later.



> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Aug 5 2007, 11:15 AM~8476208
> *i know that you know that and alot of other people know that, trust me we tried to tell him not to do it, some people learned 7+ years ago that he dddnt know what he was doing, and it only took 1x to learn not to go back and didn't pay, but some people are just hard headed and don't learn.
> 
> they keep going back for more whether it is good or not!!!
> *


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

we aint on here trying to offend anyone,much respect to you real ridaz,and to the haterz,FUCK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Aug 5 2007, 11:18 AM~8476225
> *we aint on here trying to offend anyone,much respect to you real ridaz,and to the haterz,FUCK YOU :biggrin:
> *





X2


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

Not trying to offend but the truth is in the pics homie. GOOD LUCK with your ride hope to see it back on the street THE RIGHT WAY!!



> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Aug 5 2007, 11:18 AM~8476225
> *we aint on here trying to offend anyone,much respect to you real ridaz,and to the haterz,FUCK YOU :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

:angry: grrrrrrrrr  


go gettum :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame Customs_@Aug 5 2007, 01:18 PM~8476224
> *TRUE! I dont know this kat you speak of that build this ride but like I said there are alot of sources in Lowriding now at days I mean so many people doing it showing pictures and ideas and this was the best he could do? I dont know somethings worng but hey too each his own.
> 
> Just make sure to come back strong with something fresh and diff is all I could say to the owner of this ride. If your planning on doing it over just do it right man and everyone learns from there mistakes sooner or later.
> *


definately coming back stonger,that's why i'm getting a full frame and reinforced job this time :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

NOVEMBER 18 we will b in the ring


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

me too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

COOL well post pics when you got it dont would like to see it!! Much props to EDS Customs!!!



> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Aug 5 2007, 11:22 AM~8476241
> *definately coming back stonger,that's why i'm getting a full frame and reinforced job this time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Aug 5 2007, 01:22 PM~8476245
> *NOVEMBER 18 we will b in the ring
> *


 damn staight! with more than one hopper


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

pitbull will b there


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*WOW*


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

know the day and plan to attend


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Aug 5 2007, 12:45 PM~8476715
> *know the day and plan to attend
> 
> 
> ...


damn they could've put a better and cleaner hopper n this ad, that axle can be used to move houses n why so many chain? u have to have pride in what u do!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

T T T


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 6 2007, 07:01 AM~8482530
> *T T T
> *


atleast "ttt" with pics......


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

NO MORE PICS TILL IT'S FINISHED :nono:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

then y bump the topic?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

bump bump bump bump bump :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Aug 5 2007, 01:15 PM~8476208
> *i know that you know that and alot of other people know that, trust me we tried to tell him not to do it, some people learned 7+ years ago that he dddnt know what he was doing, and it only took 1x to learn not to go back and didn't pay, but some people are just hard headed and don't learn.
> 
> they keep going back for more whether it is good or not!!!
> *


 yes i went back,because the guy has always treated me fair.like i said I didn't come on here dissing him.he's done a couple of other rides for me before and they came out good.all i know is that it's getting comepletly redone


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

T T MOTHERFUCKIN T


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

bump :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

Jesus Chirst him self Is gonna Save the 62.If I paid 2,500 for setup ill make sure its done rite.Im not dissin jb welds cus Idk him.But I wouldnt even pull my shit out of his garage till it was rite.But I good luck on the secound buildup.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Aug 4 2007, 05:04 PM~8471806
> *now for pics of the rent to own deal on monte  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I am not trying to hate but I hope this weld will be fixed.

It looks like it is just laying on top with no penetration.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Aug 8 2007, 09:00 PM~8508802
> *I am not trying to hate but I hope this weld will be fixed.
> 
> It looks like it is just laying on top with no penetration.
> *


they'll hold up, havent had any come back but there for my rent 2 own deal 4 battery 2 pump 4 dump, a good starter up kit. this arm we buy from ppl who r selling their shit. we did not build those!!!!!!!! thank u for comments.....


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 8 2007, 09:18 PM~8508960
> *they'll hold up, havent had any come back but there for my rent 2 own deal 4 battery 2 pump 4 dump, a good starter up kit. this arm we buy from ppl who r selling their shit. we did not build those!!!!!!!! thank u for comments.....
> *


peanut butter will hold up too, but DAMN how long you think thatll last?? not safe looking at all


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:yes: :no: :yes: :no: :yes: :no:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 10 2007, 06:06 PM~8524621
> *peanut butter will hold up too, but DAMN how long you think thatll last?? not safe looking at all
> *


peanut butter man u making me hungry!!!!post ur work or ur like some of this other fools that like to talk but no show, bet u dont even have a car!!!! o im sorry ur building one, i build them everyday!!!! next time we make anything im remembering u....o ill deb some jelly n they really wont break...jelly=safety... balla de pandejos


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Aug 4 2007, 04:04 PM~8471806
> *now for pics of the rent to own deal on monte  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is a done deal, money in da pocket n a another ''SATISFIED'' customer!!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 10 2007, 09:11 PM~8525819
> *peanut butter man u making me hungry!!!!post ur work or ur like some of this other fools that like to talk but no show, bet u dont even have a car!!!! o im sorry ur building one, i build them everyday!!!!  next time we make anything im remembering u....o ill deb some jelly n they really wont  break...jelly=safety... balla de pandejos
> *


damn you caught me, i dont have anything...just a young punk playing on the forums....oh welll.......maybe someday....ima go make me a sandwich.... :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

WHATS UP BIG ED? SEEN THE MONTES SET-UP THIS MORNING.FUCKIN CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Aug 11 2007, 06:10 AM~8527501
> *WHATS UP BIG ED? SEEN THE MONTES SET-UP THIS MORNING.FUCKIN CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


thankx bro,have to thank my helper he had a good part in da making.... thats where that 62 of urs is going too'' A STREET KILLA'' pull up or shut up thats all u'll have to say!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 11 2007, 03:37 PM~8529519
> *thankx bro,have to thank my helper he had a good part in da making.... thats where that 62 of urs is going too'' A STREET KILLA'' pull up or shut up thats all u'll have to say!!!!!!!
> *


yes sir,that helper you got has talent,no doubt :biggrin: TEAM BIG EDS IN THA MOTHA FUCKIN HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Aug 11 2007, 06:46 PM~8531023
> *yes sir,that helper you got has talent,no doubt :biggrin: TEAM BIG EDS IN THA MOTHA FUCKIN HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


gotta give da teacher alittle credit,hehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

how much 4 a full frame wrap on a kachiba


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 11 2007, 10:16 PM~8531551
> *gotta give da teacher alittle credit,hehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


much props to da teacher too :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Aug 11 2007, 11:17 PM~8532585
> *how much 4 a full frame wrap on a kachiba
> *


what da hell is that?????


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElKr0nic0_@Jul 24 2007, 09:13 PM~8383071
> *ready for chrome
> *















Yea, I am sure these will look like this after they get chromed! 

These were done for my 73 by Robert of RnR in Odessa! 


:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Aug 12 2007, 06:55 PM~8537340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those red ones will not look like these... red ones r junk!!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

t t t


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Aug 12 2007, 06:55 PM~8537340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

back on top


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

damm who lifted it the first time i live in the 432 area i can't believe a shop would put work out like that and fuck up such a beautiful car well good luck with that bro i heard big eds does good work


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Aug 16 2007, 07:14 AM~8567207
> *damm who lifted it the first time i live in the 432 area i can't believe a shop would put work out like that and fuck up such a beautiful car well good luck with that bro i heard big eds does good work
> *


thanks on ur comment!!!!!!


----------



## BigWorm1979 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 10:39 PM~8383355
> *SHIT, id rather have taken that money to the Vegas and went to the bunny ranch to fuck the shit out of ISABELLA SAPRANO lol.
> *


You gonna spend that much money buying pussy? :biggrin: you better find a old fashion crack whore for $10


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

gonna b done sooner than we thought :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

gonna b done sooner than we thought :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Aug 21 2007, 09:18 PM~8612290
> *gonna b done sooner than we thought :biggrin:
> *


yeap so it can start making that paper$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

any pics on your progress??????


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 5 2007, 05:21 PM~8478209
> *damn they could've put a better and cleaner hopper n this ad, that axle can be used to move houses n why so many chain? u have to have pride in what u do!!!!!
> *


haha the ugly ass hopper is from a stupid german guy (european champ a few years bck ) thats the guy where low joe hydraulic is talkin bout in a vol. of cali swangin dont know what vol. exact


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 22 2007, 10:03 AM~8615472
> *haha the ugly ass hopper is from a stupid german guy (european champ a few years bck ) thats the guy where low joe hydraulic is talkin bout in a vol. of cali swangin dont know what vol. exact
> *


not U.S. made :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Only 1 pic is showin' up, the one with the car on the trailer...


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

no pics till its done will post pics of the final product soonnnnnnnnnn. :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

up


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Aug 22 2007, 11:50 AM~8616309
> *not U.S. made  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i will not messin around with u but the most of the work what is done in germany and sweden except the ugly ass hopper is alot better like the most of junk work in the usa :0  :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 31 2007, 01:19 PM~8687457
> *i will not messin around with u but the most of the work what is done in germany and sweden except the ugly ass hopper is alot better like the most of junk work in the usa :0    :biggrin:
> *





somebody don't know shit :0 :0


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 31 2007, 03:19 PM~8687457
> *i will not messin around with u but the most of the work what is done in germany and sweden except the ugly ass hopper is alot better like the most of junk work in the usa :0    :biggrin:
> *


learn how to spell jerk-off :cheesy:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 31 2007, 01:19 PM~8687457
> *i will not messin around with u but the most of the work what is done in germany and sweden except the ugly ass hopper is alot better like the most of junk work in the usa :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wtf :0


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:nicoderm: she's coming along goooooooooddddddddd


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Almost a 2 month install. Are you doing a frame off???


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 14 2007, 06:20 PM~8793522
> *Almost a 2 month install. Are you doing a frame off???
> *


yes sir!!!!!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jul 25 2007, 12:16 AM~8384295
> *Prime example of "CHEAP" SERVICE, PARTS AND LABOR, you will always get what you pay for.
> *


There's 3 kinds of work that can be done, fast, cheap, and quality, but you can only have 2 at once.

If it's cheap and quality, it won't be fast
If it's fast and cheap, it won't be quality
If it's fast and quality, it won't be cheap

Apparently, this job must have been fast and cheap.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

WILL YALL BE HOPPING IT IN THE SAN ANGELO SHOW COMING UP OR ARE YALL GONNA WAIT FOR NOVEMBER ???


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

not sure yet,when is the san angelo show?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 17 2007, 01:54 PM~8810047
> *WILL YALL BE HOPPING IT IN THE SAN ANGELO SHOW COMING UP OR ARE YALL GONNA WAIT FOR NOVEMBER ???
> *


SEPT. 29&30 I THINK THE HOP IS ON SUNDAY AM NOT SURE BUT I THINK THE WEB SITE IS WWW.WESTTEXASSHAKEDOWN.COM OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

NOPE,DON'T THINK THE CAR WILL BE READY TILL THE NOVEMBER SHOW.THE HOMEBOY BIG ED IS TAKING HIS TIME DOING EVERYTHING RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

What did a fucking shark eat your A-arm?

By the way, nice welds, and custom ball joints. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

haha shit looks like what we call over here welding 'with the farmers pin' (electrode welding).. fuck :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Sep 18 2007, 02:01 PM~8817933
> *NOPE,DON'T THINK THE CAR WILL BE READY TILL THE NOVEMBER SHOW.THE HOMEBOY BIG ED IS TAKING HIS TIME DOING EVERYTHING RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


mike i got some pics of zack wrking on frame but need someone 2 post


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

anyone wanna post some pics for the homeboy big ed?i can't do it her from work :angry:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

email me the pics, I'll post them.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so someone gonna post pics for this guy?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 19 2007, 04:18 PM~8825714
> *so someone gonna post pics for this guy?
> *


haven't heard anything from them :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2007, 04:54 PM~8818359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Aug 8 2007, 09:51 PM~8507982
> *Jesus Chirst him self  Is gonna Save the 62.If I paid 2,500 for setup ill make sure its done rite.Im not dissin jb welds cus Idk him.But I wouldnt even pull my shit out of his garage till it was riteBut I good luck on the secound buildup.
> *



:uh: you don't know JB weld? you been living under a rock..he's worldwide!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

looking good homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 20 2007, 02:40 PM~8834271
> *:uh:    you don't know JB weld? you been living under a rock..he's worldwide!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: JB is big time !!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by ElKr0nic0_@Jul 24 2007, 06:13 PM~8383071
> *ready for chrome
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

mo pics


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Sep 21 2007, 11:07 PM~8844632
> *mo pics
> *


quit fucking around on tha internet and fix your damn truck already


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Sep 22 2007, 08:59 AM~8846938
> *quit fucking around on tha internet and fix your damn truck already
> *





b done in 2 days :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jul 24 2007, 09:35 PM~8383884
> *its gonna take baby jesus awhile to get over this one.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Jul 25 2007, 05:50 AM~8385739
> *well,this is my 6duece.i'm not coming on here to bad mouth anybody.all i know is that it's getting fixed right now.as for video in action,you'll see it in action at the november car show.if i decide to keep it,it's getting a new frame with all the tricks  was going to use it as a cruiser,but i just might swang it
> *


  hey homie, glad to see you got it fixed right. I am curious though, what did you think the day you picked it up and looked at the work, did you commit a murder? :0


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 08:54 PM~8869787
> *  hey homie, glad to see you got it fixed right. I am curious though, what did you think the day you picked it up and looked at the work, did you commit a murder? :0
> *


i was a little dissapointed,the guy tried to get it right,but i guess he couldn't.i didn't want to start any shit with anyone,reason is,the guy is a cool dude and has always treated me good.i just got tired of fucking with it and took it somewhere else. i went to big eds today and saw the work in progress,DAMN!!!!!!!!can't wait to see what it will do :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Crazy he's doing that frame with Stick.....


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 26 2007, 08:55 AM~8873267
> *Crazy he's doing that frame with Stick.....
> *


da boy is hardcore, he been burning rod since he was 4 year old!!!!! we're in west texas, oil field country cant use no mig out here!!! if u dont have a stinger in ur hand u aint shit!!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

DAMN!!!!!!!!can't wait to see what it will do!!!!
it gona do what it suppose to do ''HIT BACK BUMPER''!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 26 2007, 09:55 AM~8873267
> *Crazy he's doing that frame with Stick.....
> *


Shit alot of places such as barge builders all they use is stick.

It fills gaps really well as you can just push in more rod when you need it.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Sep 27 2007, 09:17 PM~8885547
> *Shit alot of places such as barge builders all they use is stick.
> 
> It fills gaps really well as you can just push in more rod when you need it.
> *


yeah we usually get our frames x-ray and pressure tested!!!!!!! hehehehehehe :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: :werd: :wow: :loco:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

big eds doing big thangs :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

that shit is coming along nicely


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 28 2007, 07:57 AM~8887880
> *that shit is coming along nicely
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Sep 27 2007, 10:17 PM~8885547
> *Shit alot of places such as barge builders all they use is stick.
> 
> It fills gaps really well as you can just push in more rod when you need it.
> *


Heavy apps is one thing but for a frame, nah.....I've did it (partial) and it sucks, try an overhead bead PUSHING the puddle.......

Filling gaps with MIG is 10x easier.....


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 28 2007, 09:01 AM~8888286
> *Heavy apps is one thing but for a frame, nah.....I've did it (partial) and it sucks, try an overhead bead PUSHING the puddle.......
> 
> Filling gaps with MIG is 10x easier.....
> *


we build frames like they did the alaskan pipe line :worship: :worship: hno: :werd:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Sep 28 2007, 11:16 AM~8888831
> *we build frames like they did the alaskan pipe line
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:werd:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Sep 28 2007, 09:54 PM~8892296
> *:werd:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Sep 29 2007, 06:19 AM~8894161
> *:worship:
> *


t t t


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 20 2007, 02:40 PM~8834271
> *:uh:    you don't know JB weld? you been living under a rock..he's worldwide!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Sep 28 2007, 10:16 AM~8888831
> *we build frames like they did the alaskan pipe line :worship:  :worship:  hno:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin: Dam homie tell'em tha way we do it in West Texas. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 30 2007, 08:31 PM~9118632
> *:biggrin: Dam homie tell'em tha way we do it in West Texas. :thumbsup:
> *


frame will be ready to go into a furance for a slow roast and top with butter!!! i think i'm hungry....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 28 2007, 10:01 AM~8888286
> *Heavy apps is one thing but for a frame, nah.....I've did it (partial) and it sucks, try an overhead bead PUSHING the puddle.......
> 
> Filling gaps with MIG is 10x easier.....
> *


I fully agree it is a shit load easier to do it by mig.But you can not count out stick welding as it is just as strong.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Oct 30 2007, 09:10 PM~9119080
> *I fully agree it is a shit load easier to do it by mig.But you can not count out stick welding as it is just as strong.
> *


x1000000


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

IS IT GNG TO BE READY FOR SHOW OR THAT GNG TO BE UR EXCUSE FOR NOT ENTERING THIS YEAR IT WASN'T READY!!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

no,that will be the excuse for not handing you yo ass :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

just talked to my homie big ed,i'll be there


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

hey juan,this is junior.the little red truck is calling out all three of your rides.your truck looks intimidating,but i'm not impressed :0 i'll also be at the show,if you have excuses like always.we can do the dam thang in the parking lot  p.s. i'll bring you you a bag of lays potatoe chips :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

thats it i made up my mind and iam goin to use jb weld on my c nocth 
:0


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 4 2007, 04:25 PM~8471945
> *i dont know whats worse, the work done to the 62, or the fact that some of the people talking shit cant do much better themselves.
> 
> :twak:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


I agree with you some people are talking shit then you see the shit there proud of and my 10 year old son welds better :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 30 2007, 09:31 PM~9118632
> *:biggrin: Dam homie tell'em tha way we do it in West Texas. :thumbsup:
> *


yall fools fuck with them oil wells on a day to day basis


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Oct 31 2007, 11:50 AM~9123514
> *hey juan,this is junior.the little red truck is calling out all three of your rides.your truck looks intimidating,but i'm not impressed :0 i'll also be at the show,if you have excuses like always.we can do the dam thang in the parking lot  p.s. i'll bring you you a bag of lays potatoe chips :biggrin:
> *






I AM SORRY JUNIOR YOU FEEL LFT OUT BUT DO NOT FORGET I WENT TO 
YOUR HOUSE ON SUNDAY AND INVITED ALL OF YOU TO ODESSA TO 
PLAY AND ONCE AGAIN ALL I GOT WAS EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE AFTER 
EXCUSE.
YOU ALL HAD TO GO SOME WHERE YOU KNOW THAT NO ONE ELSE IS JUICED
SO THEY CANT HIT ALL OVER YOUR ASS hno: hno: 
SO GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BEFORE YOU GETTING INTO GROWN 
FOLKS BUSINESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 06:29 PM~9126335
> *yall fools fuck with them oil wells on a day to day basis
> *


pumpjack after pumpjack!!!!


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 06:29 PM~9126335
> *yall fools fuck with them oil wells on a day to day basis
> *


 :biggrin: Hell yea bro, you can't drive a city block without seeing a welder with his welding truck hauling ass to a site or oil rig, and when you show them a mig they bust out laughing at you. :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Jul 24 2007, 08:46 PM~8382296
> *this is an all original 62 impala w og 62,000 miles that was lifted in
> the 432 area in texas by a "professional installer" about 2 weeks ago,
> now being totally redone the right way!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


OMFG!!! I hope you told the guy who did that to go fuck himself when he wanted paid.

I'm still in welding school and my welds are a million times better than that. These pics are from my 3rd day of school, I'm now five and a half weeks in.

Single pas flux cored.








Multi-pass Flux Cored


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 31 2007, 09:33 PM~9127439
> *OMFG!!!  I hope you told the guy who did that to go fuck himself when he wanted paid.
> 
> I'm still in welding school and my welds are a million times better than that. These pics are from my 3rd day of school, I'm now five and a half weeks in.
> ...


 :thumbsup: Good welding


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Jul 24 2007, 05:46 PM~8382296
> *this is an all original 62 impala w og 62,000 miles that was lifted in
> the 432 area in texas by a "professional installer" about 2 weeks ago,
> now being totally redone the right way!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Did this car ever get finished?


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

will b ready pretty soon


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I had to zoom in, so it's a lil blurry, but you get the idea.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Nov 12 2007, 08:20 PM~9213974
> *Did this car ever get finished?
> *


putting it 2gether as i type!!!! taking a break!!!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 12 2007, 09:55 PM~9214944
> *putting it 2gether as i type!!!!  taking a break!!!!
> *


 can't wait to see it finally done the right way hnobiting my nails)


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Nov 16 2007, 05:30 PM~9244323
> *can't wait to see it finally done the right way hnobiting my nails)
> *


well its done but still got little minor things to do and i apoloze to the owner but that happens when u do things right and think ur not going to run at of time!! i'll have pics soon.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i think shops who dow ork like this (and trudt me, they are ALL over the country, from CA to FL) take away from real business', and lowriding in generalin the snese that people will say "Did you homies car, if I get mine juiced, THATS what I'll be getting for $4000?" Be sure to post up the redo pics, and would also like to know what the first shop had to say?


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

CANT WAIT


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

I hope thats the ONLY car that shop has ever done... scary thinkin more JB weldmobiles are out there on the street hno:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9deuceMonsta_@Nov 26 2007, 12:15 AM~9304481
> *I hope thats the ONLY car that shop has ever done... scary thinkin more JB weldmobiles might be out there on the street hno:
> *


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

CAR SHOULD BE READY THIS WEEK TO BE PICKED UP.THESE GUYS DO SOME BADASS WORK FOR DAMN SURE.YEAH IT TOOK A LITTLE TIME,BUT IT'S DONE RIGHT  DEFINATELY TAKING IT BACK FOR SOME CANDY PAINT FIRST OF THE YEAR!HEY ED,THAT MONTE FROM HERE AT WORK SHOULD BE MINE BY THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Nov 26 2007, 08:44 AM~9306794
> *CAR SHOULD BE READY THIS WEEK TO BE PICKED UP.THESE GUYS DO SOME BADASS WORK FOR DAMN SURE.YEAH IT TOOK A LITTLE TIME,BUT IT'S DONE RIGHT  DEFINATELY TAKING IT BACK FOR SOME CANDY PAINT FIRST OF THE YEAR!HEY ED,THAT MONTE FROM HERE AT WORK SHOULD BE MINE BY THE MORNING :biggrin:
> *


i got a reinforced frame for that one too!!!! damn mike ur opening a lolo carlot!!!! j/k holla!!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

any pics yet :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

not yet.waiting on big ed to post up real soon :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Nov 28 2007, 11:01 AM~9324356
> *not yet.waiting on big ed to post up real soon :biggrin:
> *


kool kool


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

all tha way to da top!!!!!!!!!went to big eds yesterday to check on my car.DDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!! :biggrin: man these guys can get down with the best.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Dec 20 2007, 06:06 AM~9491023
> *all tha way to da top!!!!!!!!!went to big eds yesterday to check on my car.DDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!! :biggrin: man these guys can get down with the best.
> *


thankx homie, da best is what we try to be!!!!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Dec 20 2007, 06:06 AM~9491023
> *all tha way to da top!!!!!!!!!went to big eds yesterday to check on my car.DDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!! :biggrin: man these guys can get down with the best.
> *


PICS OR IT AINT HAPPENING


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

sneak peak


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Dec 22 2007, 08:04 PM~9510285
> *sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...


the rest of tha pics will be put up by big eds when it's done :biggrin: hope this little peak is eneough for now homies


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

lookin ...g :biggrin: :biggrin: d... homie


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

DUECE IS WILD coming out soon


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Dec 31 2007, 04:16 PM~9575202
> *:biggrin:
> *


happy new year mike!!!! waiting on them fitting to get back from plater so we can finish that duece... for right now we're doing a 10 point state inspection :roflmao:..


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

happy new years homies


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

ttt a few pics commin up.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

ttt a few pics commin up.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i saw this car a couple of weeks ago at BIG ED'S looks realy good


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

This is the worst work i've ever seen in my life :angry:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Feb 6 2008, 08:26 PM~9881726
> *This is the worst work i've ever seen in my life :angry:
> *


yes sir!!!!! thats why u should not let unskilled ppl touch ur shit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

ttt..


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

how well duz j-b weld actually work?


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:uh: LIKE ASS


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i used to it plug a hole in an oil pan on a ford tempo i was ramping.it sorta worked...


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

ttt 4 da 6deuce


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

I hope you got that shit fixed before you go on the road, Homie.....sad.... :0


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

mike said eds just waiting on some chrome, shes ready 2 go


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Feb 8 2008, 06:29 PM~9898235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can somebody enlarge da pics???? thankx


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry bro I tried


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I dont know what to say at them first pics ...... My sisters just learned how to weld & they have that guy beat by far ,,,,,, It help that I have a MIG but,,,, If i showed them how to ARC - Im sure they have him beat out still........................................



You cant blame that guy however -- Ultimately ,,, it was up to the owner of the car who had that guy work on it .................. He should have done some better homework on that guy & his accomplishments or skills ......................


Looks like the car is in better hands now tho & its a relief knowing the car was gone over before it ever was out on the road............................





That car reminds me of this one Cutlass I allowed someone to paint at my shop ................ the car was all fucked up like that - Had Duct tape on a rear hose cause it blew out & shit !!!!!!!!!!! Funny as hell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not tomention the bed frame bent up to make a rack & then booger welded to the floor of the trunk ..... The Noids & pumps were also welded to the floor pan & were ripping off .......................


Fucking Cheap ass Bastards


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Feb 25 2008, 09:38 PM~10030272
> *can somebody enlarge da pics???? thankx
> *


they are a lil bigger :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 26 2008, 07:53 AM~10032834
> *they are a lil bigger :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKX!!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Feb 27 2008, 12:01 PM~10042342
> *THANKX!!!!!
> *


no problem are you almost done with it i want to see it hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

i miss my toy :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Feb 28 2008, 06:03 AM~10048741
> *i miss my toy :biggrin:
> *


yea next week!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

i can't wait to see that red bitch up in da air :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

almost done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: new finished pics coming soon  another big ed's creations


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Mar 11 2008, 08:25 AM~10141543
> *almost done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: new finished pics coming soon   another big ed's creations
> *


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

got a sneek peek today


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

need a camera man!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Mar 20 2008, 09:59 PM~10218495
> *need a camera man!!!!!!!
> *


 CALL ME IF YOU NEED SOMEONE TO TAKE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

is it ever gonna b ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

already now


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Mar 21 2008, 05:02 PM~10224394
> *is it ever gonna b ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> already now
> *


sure it is. they were wiring up the switches earlier when i called up there


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

hope it works!!!! when do u get 2 pick up, that way well have caprice ready and we can all roll out to clements on a sunday!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Mar 21 2008, 03:13 PM~10224461
> *hope it works!!!!  when do u get 2 pick up, that way well have caprice ready and we can all roll out to clements on a sunday!!!
> *


what u mean caprice ready that thing should've been done already!!!!! what u mean hope it works man u know what up!!


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

just addn the extra pretties to it!! has to look good at the same time as ride good!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Mar 21 2008, 03:02 PM~10224394
> *is it ever gonna b ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> already now
> *


u know we take pride on what we do!!!!! we dont leave our beds on da floor cause we got to use the bed frame for a battery rack or throw some tubing for a cylinder mount cause we dont have the well fitted pipe!!!! que paso aye tu sabes quien son los chingones!!!!! thats why i should change my name to THE REDO SHOP!!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

i think i went blind for a little bit yesterday! lots of chrome and bad ass work :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

Q-vo!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Mar 23 2008, 09:19 PM~10238697
> *Q-vo!!!!
> *


que ondas ed where are the pics at :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

wow, i read this complete topic thinking i was going to see a dramatic rebuild. 

:dunno: i know this question is going to piss someone off but here goes.

what happened? it still kinda looks scary, or maybe i just missed something 

:dunno:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

GOT 1 PIC IN MY PHONE UP IN A FEW


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Mar 25 2008, 05:22 PM~10253115
> *wow, i read this complete topic thinking i was going to see a dramatic rebuild.
> 
> :dunno: i know this question is going to piss someone off but here goes.
> ...


there's alot more pics coming soon.but hell yeah there's a big difference from the old setup.it was just rebuilt from the ground up.new frame ,suspension,and hydraulic setup.old set up,2 pumps six batts.new one,4 pumps 14 batts


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

post some pics homboy, I think I would of whooped somebody's ass for doing some work like that!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Mar 25 2008, 06:51 PM~10254815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 looks good


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

up 4 the deuce


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

gonna tap tha switch this weekend


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

tappin tha switch tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

pics up in a few


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin: looks good


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)

let me help u out


























others later


----------



## 432donkey (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Apr 7 2008, 05:25 AM~10353260
> *let me help u out
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks for the comments, now ya'll know how we do it. BIG EDS CUSTOMS


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

i'll get some better pics this week.maybe with the ass end all the way up :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

now lets see a video


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 432donkey_@Apr 7 2008, 07:25 AM~10353260
> *let me help u out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Apr 11 2008, 06:15 AM~10389105
> *now lets see a video
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

que pues puto??!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

que pues puto??!!!!!!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

que onda mike,back by popular demand''show this ppl what that car did at the tejano super car show 48'' in two hits and da hose busted, two regular pumps n no weight,pure power!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

sup ed dis jeff mikes bro it did look good breaking


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Dec 23 2008, 08:51 PM~12512202
> *sup ed dis jeff mikes bro it did look good breaking
> *


was up homie!!!! yea wish it would not have cus it was climbing!!!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

being from texas myself i want to say im sorry for that install.

we can do better.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Apr 7 2008, 01:23 AM~10350315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is tight!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Dec 27 2008, 02:20 PM~12537596
> *that shit is tight!
> *


THANKX HOMIE!!!! need someone to make pics larger!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

que onda ed? i think i might of found another impala to build  i should get my rearend back in a couple of weeks.i was thinking about trading off tha duece if i do,or i will just have two of them :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

never mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!keeping tha duece


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Dec 27 2008, 09:38 PM~12540657
> *que onda ed? i think i might of found another impala to build  i should get my rearend back in a couple of weeks.i was thinking about trading off tha duece if i do,or i will just have two of them :biggrin:
> *


WHAT????? O OK!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

video mike, video mike :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

theres a video in the vehicles for sale. under "possibly trade off tha duece"


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Dec 28 2008, 10:08 AM~12543305
> *theres a video in the vehicles for sale. under "possibly trade off tha duece"
> *


well man i cant tell u what to do but man ur crazy if u trade or sell bc u'll never get what u got in it!! and if u do keep it now is the time to bling it up bc i'll be building my caddy that going to smash on ppl in 09 and then jumping on my lincoln and that right there will take some time!!!!! call me! one super hopper n one super,super,show car for me


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

take it to da top!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

whats up big ed any pics or vids of it on the bumper??????


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 31 2008, 08:43 AM~12568540
> *whats up big ed any pics or vids of it on the bumper??????
> *


theres a video in the vehicles for sale. under "possibly trade off tha duece"


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Jan 6 2009, 11:00 PM~12629228
> *theres a video in the vehicles for sale. under "possibly trade off tha duece"
> *


----------



## BIGNOB06 (Jul 23, 2008)

:uh: Was anybody hurt???


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGNOB06_@Jan 13 2009, 03:16 PM~12693313
> *:uh: Was anybody hurt???
> *


uuuhhh??????????????? :uh:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

T T T


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

HE COULD OF BOUGHT A $500 WELDER FOR THE $500 OF JB WELD HE USED. :biggrin: 
IT'S AMAZING THAT SOME ONE WOULD ACTUALLY CHARGE SOMEONE TO DO THAT. I'M IN THE WRONG BUSINESS.


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

poorly installed hydro's are the reason that people unknowingly roll there cars out and have a serious accident due to the lack of education (some) installers have. on the flip side, your not the only guy thats ever had an issue like this and came out with a better built ride, it almost "pushes" you to show what you are made of.

looks great now with all the corrections made, your lucky the car stayed in one piece, it would be a damn shame to see a '62 rolled over on the freeway........even worse if you or someone else were killed due to this "novice" handywork.


what did the guy whom did the work have to say?
shit......what did you say when you picked it up?


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

take it to the top!!!!!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

t t t


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

it makes me mad that someone can mess up a car like this, but for the owner to accept it.. makes me even madder.

btw, JB Weld should sues y'alls asses for giving them a bad name. it would hold up better than how this car was done.


----------



## DignityCarClub (Jan 28, 2003)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH j&t customs

I had a 67 impala they used to own about oh i say 3 years ago.

I had to replace damn near every suspension part on that car including the frame, Big Ed knows, he worked on the upper A-arms for me.

Their idea of frame reinforcement is angle iron across the middle of the frame.

Welding? Looked like they tried to tig with an arc welder. lol, No bullshit there was a half inch bolt on the lower trailing arm, looked like bird shit piled on top of bird shit.

Ended up selling it though.

Big Ed, only way to go around here at a good price, GREAT quality work. He has my ride at his shop right now.

68 Pontiac Catalina

 :biggrin: :cheesy: 

Jose


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

picnic in odessa may 16 >>>>>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=461628


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

had to bump this! :tears:


----------

